# Hot Deals and Steals



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Time for me to again start posting hot deals that I find daily. Please be aware that if a deal is posted and you can not find the item, the store is probably sold out, or the deal has ended. They go quickly. I do not profit in any way, and anyone is allowed to add any deals they find to this thread.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

1/12/03

*160gig 8meg 7200rpm ATA133 Drive $70AR*

http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=447679&cartEntryId=0

OfficeDepot is carrying a 160gig Maxtor ATA133 8meg drive (item 0447679) for $149.84 - $20 coupon - $30 rebate - $30 rebate = $70

Use coupon code 53447107 to take $20 off and visit the rebate center, you can use the link off the product information page, to print both rebates. One rebate calls for a photocopy of the upc, the other a photocopy of the reciept.. 


Note: this is a TSG exclusive and the deal is not posted on other bargains sites yet, so be quick before it's discovered! Update, morestuff4less.com discovered it at 6:45, I discovered it earlier, but was too busy to post it earlier..


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

*Canon i470 Photo Printer Borderless $30 AR*
CNETS Editors Choice Award Photo Printer with low ink cost!

Office Depot has it here... http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=860923 Use the link as it doesn't com up on a product search! Add 2 packs of cheap paper clips to get over $100 then add coupon code 53447107 and use the rebate here. 
http://home.earthlink.net/~sltse/images/OD50rebate.pdf
You must use this link to print the $50 rebate as it also doesn't show on office depot's site.. 

$100 - $50rebate = $50 - $20 coupon = $30


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

*Skyhawk all aluminum case $29 shipped!*

http://www.dealsonic.com/4692.html?AID=8354798&PID=404255
DealSonic.com has the Skyhawk PSR4692SL 1.0 mm All Aluminum ATX Mid Tower Case for $19 + $10 shipping = $29 shipped. Even the bezel is made out of aluminum.


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

finally you are posting some canadian deals ..... 


wait ...........you are`nt , my mistake


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Got any deals on SDRAM? Cuz i need a 256 stick of it and i dont wanna pay alot if i can get a good deal...Best i found is 45 bucks at tigerdirect(rebate from 69 or something)


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks for deals ...:up:


----------



## aerain (Apr 30, 2000)

Big-K

Your lucky day...here you go!

PC-133 256MB RAM for $38 (FREE SHIPPING!)

http://www.buyaib.com/sam25pcsdram1.html


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

*Belkin 802.11b Wireless Router $30 at CircuitCity.com *

www.circuitcity.com (search for F5D62314)

CircuitCity.com has the Belkin 802.11b Wireless Cable/DSL Gateway Router for $70 - $40 rebate 
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_contentdisplay.jsp?c=1&b=g&incat=86823
[Exp 1/17] = $30 with free shipping.

They also have a 54g model for $60AR (search for F5D72304)

*You might want to wait for a better deal, as I have seen them sell for $20AR. *


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

*Plextor 4X DVD+R 4.7GB Blank Media 5-Pack = $9 (confirmed 8x with PX-708)*

http://store.yahoo.com/livewarehouse/pl4xdv4blmew.html


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Acortech.com has *6-foot USB 2.0 A-B Device Cables for $1 each * with free shipping code PRICEWATCH.

http://www.acortech.com/.sc/ms/rp/1073875994185066/9/nc/ee/1/562

I bought 10 as you can always find a use for them.


----------



## chall (Jun 17, 2003)

Thanks for posting the deals. Please keep up the good work.

Calvin


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

200 gig Baracuda drive at CompUSA for $99 after rebate 

Online sold out, but check your local store.

Also, I saw a 52X burner at OfficeMax.com for $9.99 after rebates 

Glad you're posting this again gotrootdude


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

*Seagate 200GB 8MB Cache Drive $100 *
http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?&ref=cj&pfp=cj&product_code=309209

Back in stock! CompUSA has the Seagate 200GB 8MB Cache Drive for $170 - $70 rebate 
http://image.compusa.com/pdfs/0007194.pdf
[Exp 1/17] = $100 with penny shipping.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks, I didn't check back, I see it's back in stock in the Vegas stores too


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Windows XP folder may be selling for less than $1.00!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3653085911&category=41888


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What is it????


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Candy, right click on your desktop. Select "Create New Folder". Someone is trying to sell one. The current bid is $33...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Jeesh, incredible. I have a few bridges that cross the Acapulco Bay, wonder what they'd go for 

Thanks THoey, wasn't looking for a scam I guess....


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

It was at 33 cents when I posted it, now it's up to $100.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

$15,000 someone must smell the scam


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *Windows XP folder may be selling for less than $1.00!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3653085911&category=41888 *


 Current bid: US $14,999.99


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I gotta bunch of these to sell at 1/2 price $7,500 if anyone's interested..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I will sell mine at $1.00 each.
S&H is $100.00


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Dremel Variable-Speed MultiPro Tool Kit $60 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00004UDJ4/

Amazon has the Dremel 3962-02 Variable-Speed MultiPro Tool Kit for $60 with free shipping. Also check out the MultiPro Super Kit for $75. 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006JSPB/


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Command & Conquer Generals: Zero Hour $10 At Gogamer (50% off)

http://www.gogamer.com/cgi-bin/GoGa...05a51562741d0fedee20684/Product/View/001CCGZJ


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

BFG GeForce FX 5700 Ultra 128MB + Gaming Mouse $300 - $10 coupon (use link) - $120 rebates = $170 at Buy.com

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?j=1&id=pcmcat15800050011&type=category&afflink=aff538


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

TaxAct has free Tax software for download! File electronically for $7.95
http://www.taxact.com/offers/taxact_std.asp?sc=0370055


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

http://www.computergeeks.com/ has the CyberGenie Cordless 2.4GHz PC Phone System + Extra Phone Only $68.95 - $25 code: GEEKGENIE = $43.95.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

V1000 Smart Charger + 4 AA 2000mAh + 4 AAA 700mAh NiMH Cells $18.95 at www.batteryspace.com

Use 5% off code BATTERYSPACE , Search for V1000 and look for the $19.95 bundle in the results.

24 Pack of AA 2000mAh High Capacity NiMH Rechargeable Batteries - $24.99 - 5% = $23.74 
60 Pcs of AA 2000mAh High Capacity NiMH Rechargeable Batteries - $59.99 - 5% = $56.99 + free binoculars 
High Energy NiMH Cells -- 12 pcs AA 2000 mAh + 12 pcs AAA 700mAh - $19.95 - 5% = $18.95 
Orders over $50 get a free Bushnell Powerview 10x25 Compact FRP Binocular with Carrying Case ($19.95 value) HOT 
Orders over $100 get a free V-2000 Computer Controlled Super Fast Smart Charger ($21.99 value) 
Orders over $250 get a free BC1HU Computer-Controlled Universal Battery Charger for all size Batteries ($39.99 value)


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

100 Pack SuperMedia 4X DVD-R $53 at 
http://store.yahoo.com/supermediastore/index.html

SuperMediaStore has the following coupon offers on 4x DVD+R and DVD-R Discs, both at good prices with coupon.

100 Pack SuperMedia A Grade 4X DVD-R = $53 with code sd3off

100 Pack SuperMedia A Grade 4X DVD+R = $78 with code super5off


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

One Dozen Long Stem Red Roses $30 at KaBloom.com 
http://www.kabloom.com/index.aspx
KaBloom.com has the following promotional code offers through 1/23. All roses delivered Februrary 1st - 18th will include a free Glass Vase. Go to your shopping cart and enter the code. The flowers are then automatically added.

One Dozen Long Stem Red Roses $30 with code VALEBRR

20 Tulips fresh from Holland for $22 with code VALEBTU


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Current Hot Items at www.compgeeks.com

288-Disc Nylon CD Case $9.95 12-Disc Visor $1.79
11-Bay ATX Transparent Acrylic Computer Case $69.99
Raidmax 10-Bay ATX Window Case w/420W Power Supply $64.75
3.5-inch 2.0 USB & Firewire Combo Translucent External Case$38.50

KWorld PCI DVD/VCD SW Encoder - TV/FM/Video Capture w/Remote $38.75

If you buy anything, try useing code BENSBARGAINS to try for 10% off.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

www.Newegg.com :

REFURBISHED: DFI Motherboard for AMD Processors, "LAN Party" Model NFII Ultra (OEM, BAREBONE) $65
http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProdu...&catalog=22&manufactory=BROWSE&type=Refurbish

REFURBISHED: ASPIRE X-Superalien Red Aluminum Server Chassis with 500W Power Supply, Model "ATXA6SW/500" (OEM, BAREBONE) $111.00
http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProdu...R&catalog=7&manufactory=BROWSE&type=Refurbish

REFURBISHED: Aopen AK79D-400VN Motherboard for AMD Socket A (OEM, BAREBONE) $45
http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProdu...sumit=manufactory&catalog=22&manufactory=1316


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

NEC ND-2500A 8X DVD+-RW Dual Drive $126 at LiveWarehouse.com
http://store.yahoo.com/livewarehouse/frfesashnd8x.html
LiveWarehouse.com has the NEC ND-2500A 8X DVD+-RW Dual Drive in black for $131 - $5 code *necblack5* + $126 with free shipping.

Pick up the Logitech Wingman Digital Twist Joystick for $17 while your there.. It's priced below wholesale, normally runs $25.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Yanya Cabillista: City Skater (PS2) $8.99 Friday only 
http://www.kbtoys.com/mp/surprise.html/


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

www.Staples.com has the Logitech Cordless Elite Duo MX Keyboard and MX700 mouse for $69.94 - $20 rebate = $50 w/ free shipping. Enter catalog no 509578-FX and qty 1 to get the lower price.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

www.Staples.com has Minolta PagePro 1350W Laser Printer for $50 * or $20 * after $100MIR!

Get the Minolta PagePro 1350W for $180 - $30 off $150 coupon code 29243 - $50 rebate - $50 rebate = $50 w/ free shipping at Staples.
Both rebates should be valid even though they look the same. One is a Minolta rebate and goes to a different dept and po box. Both ask for original UPC but the printer comes with 2 UPC's on the box.

* Supposedly in store, the printer sells for $150 - $30 off printable coupon
http://prefctr.ddc.dartmail.net/Sta...78507%D8&g=upuqp%FE&t=v%B0&c=8370340171052983
- $100 rebates = $20. *


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Circuitcity (in store only) is having a clearence sale on games for major consoles from $5 to $25. It's a good day to go shopping!


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Amazon.com - Microsoft Wireless IntelliMouse Explorer + 8 AA Alkaline Batteries $25 Shipped.

Amazon has the Microsoft Wireless IntelliMouse Explorer selling for $22.64. Free shipping on orders over $25 so toss in 4 packs of the VARTA BATTERY AA2 VARTA AA Alkaline Batteries - 2 pack selling for $0.59 each and your cost is just $25 with free shipping and no taxes for most.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00005NVBT/

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00009UHHH/


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

HP Scanjet 3500 refurbished flatbed scanner $30
http://www.staples.com/Catalog/Browse/SKU.asp?BCFlag=False&PageType=1&SKU=515849


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just tried to add the scanner to my shopping cart, out of stock


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

CompUSA.com - Hi-Val 4x Dual Format DVD+/-R+/-RW Drive $87.99 After Rebate.
http://www.compusa.com/
CompUSA has the Hi-Val 4x Dual Format DVD+/-R+/-RW Drive (search for 307372) selling for $119.99 - instant 10% off ($12 discount exp. 1/19/04) with a $20 rebate http://image.compusa.com/pdfs/0007383.pdf
(exp. 1/24/04) making your cost $87.99. Add $5 for shipping or orders $150 or more get penny shipping.


----------



## junglejorge (Nov 16, 2003)

Keep this going


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Xterasys 802.11b Wireless PCI Adapter $20 at 4LinkComm.com 
http://store.4linkcomm.com/xt80wipcieta1.html

4LinkComm.com has the Xterasys 802.11b Wireless PCI Adapter for $20, with free shipping using code fship101


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

25PK 4X Optodisc 4.7GB DVD-R White Surface Ink Jet Printable = $20

http://store.yahoo.com/livewarehouse/cdop31480.html


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Radeon 9600 ATI Chipset 256MB DDR 8X AGP DVI / TV-Out = $106

http://store.yahoo.com/livewarehouse/vgsa29400.html

Sapphire Radeon 9800 SE ATI Chipset DualHead AGP 8X = $155 
http://store.yahoo.com/livewarehouse/vgsa32100.html


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Iomega 4x DVD+/-R Dual Drive $102 at Buy.com 
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10345493&dcaid=1688

Buy.com has the Iomega 4x DVD±R/RW Dual Drive for $132 - $30 rebate [Exp 4/3] = $102 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

BUSLink 4-Port Mini Hub USB 2.0 $15 at iocombo.com Click Here 
http://www.iocombo.com/product/promote.php?rid=&storeid= 
iocombo.com has the BUSLink 4-Port Mini Hub USB 2.0 for $20 - $5 coupon code 04011901 [Exp 1/22] = $15 + shipping. Can run with or without AC power adaptor.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Western Digital 80GB 8MB Cache Hard Drive $20 at OfficeMax.com In-Store 


Starts Sunday. OfficeMax.com has the Western Digital 80GB 8MB Cache Special Edition Hard Drive advertised for $80 - $60 rebates = $20. Your best bet is to get to the store bright and early, or even to purchase it today and then return/repurchase it tomorrow.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

GigaFast Wireless 802.11b USB Adapter Free AR at PC Club 
http://www.pcclub.com/

PC Club has the GigaFast Wireless-B 802.11b USB Adapter for $45 - $45 rebate [Exp 1/31] = Free + shipping. A good wireless setup for desktops since it can be repositioned (with extension cable) for best reception.

Most of their Gigafast stuff is free after rebate. Just search for gigafast.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks :up:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Deal from Dell:

Exclusive Email-only coupons  Systems and Software & Peripherals
$100 Off Any System Over $899

$100 off online DimensionTM desktop or InspironTM notebook purchases of 
$899 or more (before tax and shipping). Enter this exclusive e-mail 
coupon code 9AFBEA4EE830 at the online checkout. Offer ends 11PM CT, 
January 27, 2004.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Free after rebate items:

http://www.freeafterrebate.info/


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *Western Digital 80GB 8MB Cache Hard Drive $20 at OfficeMax.com In-Store
> 
> Starts Sunday. OfficeMax.com has the Western Digital 80GB 8MB Cache Special Edition Hard Drive advertised for $80 - $60 rebates = $20. Your best bet is to get to the store bright and early, or even to purchase it today and then return/repurchase it tomorrow. *


Looks like this shows up online, but I can't see the sku number. Can you post it?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

SKU is (20339475)

Probably too late though.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Tried adding useing the sku, says "avaliable in-stores only"


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ya, I just did that too...thanks, maybe I can have someone pick it up for me


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

160 Gig hard drive at CompUSA for $60 after rebates 

http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=310369&pfp=cat3

Qualifies for penny shipping as retail price is over $150


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Kingston 2-Pack 256MB PC3200 DDR $65 at BestBuy.com (worsebuy you may or not get it shipped)
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...9&id=1064001119124&skuId=6012307&type=product

BestBuy.com has a 2-Pack of Kingston Technology 2-Pack 256MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM DIMM Memory for $95 - $30 rebate [Exp 1/31] = $65 with free shipping. Use it for a 512MB Dual Channel configuration.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=43971&skuid=6012307&h=387


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

OfficeDepot has a great new coupon code for $20 off $100 code 67912990 [Exp 1/30], valid on Technology items! Use it to get the following deals. Use some paper clips to pad to $100 if necessary. Some after-rebate & after coupon prices below.

Maxtor 120GB 8MB Cache Drive $120 - $20 coupon - $60 rebates = $40 http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=678808

Microsoft MN-700 54G Wireless Router $100 - $20 coupon - $20 rebate = $60 
http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=900838

D-Link DI-514 Wireless Router + Adapter $100 - $20 - $40 rebates = $40

KDS XF-9B 19" Flat CRT Monitor $197 - $20 coupon - $100 rebates = $77 
http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=558866

DWL-650 Cardbus or DWL-122 USB Adapter $40 After coupon and $20 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print.asp?Item_Key=80671


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Fellowes 224-Disc Wallet $15 at Amazon.com

This Fellowes 224-Disc Capacity Wallet can be had for $15 + shipping. 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0000326O1/
The larger Fellowes 320-Disc Wallet is priced at $28. 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0000326O3/


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Intellimouse Explorer Optical Tilt Mouse $31 at LiveWarehouse.com 
http://store.yahoo.com/livewarehouse/mums37070.html
LiveWarehouse.com has the Microsoft Wireless Optical Intellimouse Explorer with Tilt Wheel for $31. Shipping is $5 for up to two.

Personally, I wouldn't wish microsoft wireless junk on my worst enemy.


----------



## dbn (Dec 16, 2003)

Hello Everyone!

I am new to this site and I just love it!

Just in case anybody is interested, TigerDirect.com has a Seagate 200 GB Hard Drive on sale for $99.99 after a $50.00 rebate. I just ordered mine this morning and it was in stock.

The rebate is good on purchases through Feb 6th, however I doubt that they will have it in stock until then.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4497&Sku=THD-200A2 P


----------



## stuart Allison (Aug 19, 2001)

Has anyone seen a good deal on a USB pen drive?

Thanks.

Stuart


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

OfficeMax, WD 120 gig hard drive, $49.99 after rebates. Ad runs Sunday thru Saturday.

Gotroot, you slacking this week


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Cheap Hard-Drive, and i need one for my other computer, forget the 60GB for $70-$75.  :up:


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Anyone got a cheap 15" or 17" CRT monitor deal? Really need a new one.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, I saw one somewhere for around $60 after rebates. Let me have a quick look around.

oops, my email hard drive is down right now. Remind me tomorrow


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *OfficeMax, WD 120 gig hard drive, $49.99 after rebates. Ad runs Sunday thru Saturday.
> 
> Gotroot, you slacking this week   *


Yea and they said limited amount this time Candy.
Guess that means they sell out in 5 min because last week the WD 40 GB was gone in 15 min and the ad did not says limit amount in stock.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

I/O Magic 52x24x52 cdrw/16x internal dvd rom $79.99 - $20 mailin rebate - $10 mailin rebate = $49.99

http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.jsp?oid=80668&WT.mc_n=85&c=1&b=g&WT.mc_t=I


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

TDK 4x2.3x12 indi internal dcd+r/w drive. $99.99 - $20 mail in rebate making your final cost $79.99

http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.jsp?c=1&b=g&catoid=-10262&qp=0160131003752&oid=67633


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by n2gun:_
> *TDK 4x2.3x12 indi internal dcd+r/w drive. $99.99 - $20 mail in rebate making your final cost $79.99
> 
> http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.jsp?c=1&b=g&catoid=-10262&qp=0160131003752&oid=67633 *


After I paid $149.99 for it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

How long ago?


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Hewee
If it was recently, take it back and jump on this one.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Has been to long to take back. Jan 3, 2004


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_contentdisplay.jsp?c=1&b=g&inleftcat=Help+&+Services&incat=11061

If it were me, I'd still ask about their 30 day guarantee on the pricing, since it's so dang close  All they can say is no.....


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Got it at Fry's and they will not take it back now. No big Deal.
The box does not look the same.
I see it is a 420N

I have Model Number 440N it list at $199.99

Model Number 420N list at $189.99

http://www.tdk.com/dvdburners/index.html

So the one I have is better or supports more formats.


----------



## zacahry97532 (Jan 3, 2004)

i need a 512 mb pc-133 sdram for less than $55.00. so do you know anywhere i can get some ram that chap if so plz tell me. 
thank you for your time and help.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

dont think you can do that. Most pc-133 ram ive come accross(im looking for the same thing) has been taht between 45 and 60 dollars, and thats the 256 sticks.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

The cheapest I have seen is $55. It is on the link below but I would worry about compatability as it is generis. I have seen many cases generic would not work.

http://www.pricewatch.com/


----------



## interstate18 (Apr 29, 2002)

try this link for the RAM

http://www.shop.kingston.com/specials/default.asp

256MB PC2700 - $24.99
512MB PC2700 - $54.99
512MB PC3200 - $69.99

all after mail-in rebate.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks interstate :up:


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

I/O Magic Dual Format internal +/-R+/-RW drive with black bezel

$149.99- $50 mfr mail in rebate - $20 Circuit City mail in rebate = $79.99

http://weeklyad.circuitcity.com/cir...id=2397027&offerid=&L1CatID=5208&L2CatID=5210


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Liquid Video 10-pack 4.7gb/120 minute DVD-Rs with slim jewel cases. $24.99 - $7 savings - $10 mail in rebate = $7.99

http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.jsp?oid=74651&WT.mc_n=85&c=1&b=g&WT.mc_t=I


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

n2gun:

Thanks for the deals, I've been looking for a DVD Burner. :up:


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

came across a semi-wothless PC at Office Depot. If you need Microsoft office, you get it free, when you buy a $300 compaq computer. 2.5Ghz Celeron, 17" monitor, 80 GB hard drive, and a CD-burner. not really that great but we bought it for we need Powerpoint, and we currently own a 1.2 celeron with a 40 gb hdd, and no CD burner. I get the leftovers then.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...xpansionOID=-536892754&prodBlockOID=537183531

Khypermedia 8X DVD+RW Drive
$69.99 after rebates at Office Max.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...xpansionOID=-536892754&prodBlockOID=537183531
> 
> Khypermedia 8X DVD+RW Drive
> $69.99 after rebates at Office Max. *


If the link does not work for you (it didn't for me...got an xpired page). Go to the home page and scroll to bottom. It is listed there.

Also there are 50 cd-r disk free after rebate on the home page.

http://officemax.com/


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Oops, forgot I was logged in 

Also see a cd burner for $19.99 after rebates


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Oops, forgot I was logged in
> 
> Also see a cd burner for $19.99 after rebates  *


I am not signed in Candy 

the link to the cd-rw drive.

http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...xpansionOID=-536892938&prodBlockOID=537047399


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Page expired for me 

Must be a cookie thing then 

Sorry for the inconvenience. You have reached this page due to an interruption in your connection with our system or you were directed to a link that is no longer valid. 


Try again by hitting the Back, Refresh or Reload
buttons on your web browser



Hitting refresh works


----------



## xxkhbxx (Dec 26, 2001)

any more deals guys and gals


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Have you signed up for email alerts from CompUSA, OfficeMax, Best Buy, etc.?


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Also you can browse their ads online. I check every Sunday morning to see if there are any good deals.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Office Max has Fuji 30 pack cd-r $12.98 - $6 instant rebate - $6 mail in rebate- final cost= $.98

http://officemax.com/


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks, sounds good :up:


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

100 pack cd-r disks $19.98 after instant rebate - $20 mail in rebate = FREE

http://officemax.com/


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Khypermedia Internal DVD+RW Drive 8X $119.96 after instant rebate - $50 mail in rebate = $69.98 after rebate

http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...xpansionOID=-536879914&prodBlockOID=537183531


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

ZONE ALARM PRO 4 at Fry's for $4.99 after rebates.

http://shop4.outpost.com/product/3699095 But cost $9.99 after rebate online.

Add in paper says...
In store price is $34.99, $20.00 mail in rebate, $10.00 upgrade rebate = $4.99


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Western Digital 160 gig hard drive. 7200 rpm. Plug into any availabe usb port and save data easily. $179.99 - $20 instant rebate - $50 mail in rebate = $99.99

http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...xpansionOID=-536879914&prodBlockOID=537173969


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

Western Digital 200GB WD2000JBRTL UATA100 8MB Buffer Hard Drive - $99.99 After Mail-In Rebate
$90.00 Rebate
Boxed Hard Drives Kits - 160GB - 250GB - 7200 RPM:
For your MAC or PC
Outpost #: 3483523

* Capacity: 200GB
* Seek Time: 8.9ms
* 7200RPM
* 8MB Buffer
* 1 Year Limited Manufacturer Warranty
* Limited to the quantities on hand. There will not be any backorders, rainchecks, or substitutions. Limit 1 per customer/household/address. 
http://shop1.outpost.com/product/3483523


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

Microsoft® Office 2003 Student and Teacher Edition

Item No. Expected Delivery Unit
518240 1 Business Day Each

$129.99

Popular personal productivity applications priced affordably for students and teachers

Office Student and Teacher Edition 2003 includes these core applications: Microsoft Office Word, Excel, Outlook®, and PowerPoint®.

* Create documents with Microsoft Office Word 2003, Excel 2003, and PowerPoint 2003, which can be read and edited by users of Office 97/2000/XP
* Office 2003 provides you with the resources you need to help protect your family from annoyingand sometimes dangerous junk e-mail messages
* Office 2003 products share a familiar interface and tools that give you easy access to the applications you use every day
* Microsoft created this unique suite to give qualified students and teachers the opportunity to buy core Office applications at a discounted price
* System requirements: Windows 2000 (with SP3 or later)/XP, 128MB RAM, Pentium III 233MHz, 260MB free hard drive, CD-ROM
http://www.staples.com/Catalog/Browse/SKU.asp?BCFlag=False&PageType=1&SKU=518240

It is for my son who does attend college; but no student verification asked for.


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

This printer almost the same as current i960 except you cannot print directly from the camera

CANON i950 Photo Printer ( Windows PC / Mac ) REFURBISHED
Ideal printer for the digital photo enthusiast / Resolutions up to 4800 x 1200 dpi / Bordless prints / Canon Think Tank System ... more info
Mfr. Part # 7822A001
J&R # CAN I950-RB

See all CANON products
Coming Soon
Notify me when available

Shipping Options

Was $229.99 You Save $120.00
$109.99
http://www.jandr.com/JRProductPage....950-RB&JRSource=DealTime.datafeed.CAN+I950-RB


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Khypermedia 100-pack cd-r $28.98 - $9 instant rebate - $12 manufacter rebate - $8 office max mail in rebate = FREE. The price will appear $1 higher until checkout and at checkout the final dollar od instant rebate comes off.

http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...xpansionOID=-536891921&prodBlockOID=536984695


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Belkin 50-pack slim cd cases $5 - $5 manufacters rebate = FREE

http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...xpansionOID=-536892961&prodBlockOID=536957242


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

120 gig Seagate drive $59.99 after rebates 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...dpNo=416275&sku=THD-1200AA P&SRCCODE=CNETMJ13


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

160 gig WD drive $59.99 after rebates  The sky is falling, the sky is falling 

http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...041804&cm_pla=allcusa_cc&cm_ite=upgd&cm_cmem=


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

*Want a cheap Digital Camera for the kids?*

Iconcepts Digital Camera $9.98 after instant savings and $5 mail in rebate

http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...xpansionOID=-536906215&prodBlockOID=536984682


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

*Not sure if available outside Virginia but a good deal*

I/O Magic internal DVD +/- RW drive $99.97 - $20 mail in rebate = $79.97

http://officedepot.crossmediaservic...id=2279534&offerid=&L1CatID=5208&L2CatID=5210


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

some one at another forum posted this and i found it a good deal to share

laptops for 600-750$ http://www.bensbargains.net/ktalk/1098183637,6633,.shtml


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Anyone seen a good deal on a DVD burner?


----------



## Simon29 (Sep 7, 2003)

If you keep an eye on OfficeMax, they have been running some good deals on DVD burners.


----------



## Simon29 (Sep 7, 2003)

It looks like OfficeMax will have a DVD burner for $29.99 after rebate starting tomorrow. (10/24/04)


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Can you let me know where you saw that? I just checked out the specials for 10/24-10/30 and couldn't find anything close.
Thanks!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Angel, it's on the first page. Do you get the advance email flyer?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Norton SystemWorks 2005 Premier 
http://www.symantec.com/sabu/sysworks/pro/

Regular Price $99.00
Fry's In-store price $89.99
Upgrade Mail-In Rebate $30.00
Mail-In Rebate $40.00

After All Rebates $19.99


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

AcaCandy said:


> Angel, it's on the first page. Do you get the advance email flyer?


Actually, no. I just checked on their website on the in-store flyer. I had to choose the state/city for the store so I wonder if the flyers are different around the country. 
Do you think there's anywhere I can see this deal advertised online? Or can someone let me know the brand/model number of the one that is supposed to be on sale starting tomorrow?

Thanks!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Let me see what I can find out


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...xpansionOID=-536892754&prodBlockOID=537183531 Stock number 2073-0176.
Should be that one 

This looks like one of the number too, they are hard to make out. Probably won't reprice until tomorrow.

http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...xpansionOID=-536892754&prodBlockOID=537135250 Stock number 2067-8401.

By the way, they ship free on orders over $50. Rebate subtractions don't count


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Dell/Sandisk 1GB Cruzer


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

FYI on the SanDisk Cruzers (which is a great deal, BTW), I've had nothing but trouble with them so I'm avoiding the company. My Cruzer lasted 20 days before it died -- not couldn't be fixed, booted anything. I took a look around the web and found a host of problems on another forum. I returned it to the store since they had a 30-day return policy.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

I had to laugh when I ran into this site>

http://cheap.typepad.com/cheapster/2004/08/apc_backup_powe.html

Until I looked at some of the stuff-- looks legit, anyone shop there?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

If anyone want's to know what's going to be on sale on Black Friday.

www.BF2004.net

*My Highlights*
*Best Buy* 
D-Link 802.11g router and NIC for $19.99 
Belkin 802.11b/g cable/DSL router $24.99
Belkin 802.11g PCI card $14.99 - PCMCIA card $19.99

*OfficeMax*
K-Hypermedia 100pk CDR $0 AR (leave some for others)
Micro Advantage 64mb flash drive $0 AR
iconcepts gell mousepad $0 AR
K-Hypermedia T-120 VHS tapes $0 AR
* K-Hypermedia 50pk DVD+/-R 4X media $7.99* (leave some for others)
* K-Hypermedia 10pk DVD+/-R 4X w/slim cases $4.99 * (leave some for others)
Pocket LCD color TV $39.99
Portable 7" DVD player $129.99 (or get the mini from Radio shack and add your own LCD)
Video Chat Kit w/2 webcams $19.99

*Radio Shack*
12-CD storage case w/builtin speakers $12.99
128mb mp3 player w/voice recorder $29.99
3-in-1 headphone gift pack $5
mini-sized DVD player $19.99 (Mod it to use in your car, I added twin 4" LCD's to my wife's van and installed a mini DVD player, final cost just under $70) (You may want to wait and get one capable of playing mp3's on DVD like my wife's)

*WalGreens*
Giant Hershey bars 4 for $1
2 liter pepsi limit 2 $0.59
50 pc CDR's $0.99 (leave some for others)
30 pc CDR's $0.99 (leave some for others)
13oz Maxwell House coffee limit 2 $0.99
12pk AA WalGreens Batteries $0.99 (Good for remotes, toys)
Case Logic 128 CD folder $4.99


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

:up: Cool... I have to do some shopping now


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I hope this is the right place to post this:
I just bought a credit card size digital camera at Office Max for $20 per the sunday ads. The camera and the packaging seem to have no brand name except Arcsoft CD software. Resolution 640 X 480 32photos/ 320 X 240 117 photos.
no flash/has video conferencing capability/no cover for lens
This seems a perfect item for a teen, or for hauling on camping trips. Photos seem perfect for email.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Time to revive this thread 

http://shop3.outpost.com/product/3987188?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

If anyone has a Fry's Electronics close by, this item is available in the store until Tuesday for $59.99 with a $30 mail in rebate.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And if you need a hard drive to put into it 

http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4008242?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

The store price is actually $94.99 (less the $40 rebate) --- but you have to pay shipping charges at Outpost.com.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

AcaCandy said:


> And if you need a hard drive to put into it
> 
> http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4008242?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> 
> The store price is actually $94.99 (less the $40 rebate) --- but you have to pay shipping charges at Outpost.com.


Wow and also look at what else it says...
Comes with a 5 Years Limited Manufacturer Warranty


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, that is pretty unusual these days


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

It sure is when others are only 1 year now.


----------



## noterom (Jan 27, 2004)

hi,win 98 s.e. i am looking for a logitech quickcam traveler model no 9611590403, trouble is i live in U.K.can anyone help or advise?.
noterom.u.k.


----------



## 18till_i_die (Feb 2, 2005)

Which LCD Monitor should i buy and are Altec Lansing speakers good and how much do they cost


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

It's not dual layer but still a pretty good price!

Norcent DWD-840 Internal 8x Dual DVD R+R- RW Drive - DVD-840
*Our Price: $19.30*
List Price: $220.00
You Save: $200.70

I'm sorry, I guess it's now "Not Available from Manufacturer"


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Caviar 120GB, 7200RPM, Internal EIDE Hard Drive, Special Edition

Manufacturer: Western Digital


Mfg Part #: WD1200JBRTL


Product Number: 293303


Was: $109.99
$39.99
SAVE $70 after:
$20.00 instant savings
$50.00 mail-in rebate(s)


CompUSA this week.



******************
Office Max

52x32x52 HP CDRW $9 after rebate.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://shop4.outpost.com/product/4008252

Great deal on 200gig hard drive. 5 year warranty to beat, and FREE SHIPPING!

Hurry though, expires today.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmm... 33 cents a gigabyte, that is cheap!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yep, got me one ordered 

And 5 years! That is unheard of. My last Seagate had a 3 year warranty and I thought that was the cat's meow


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Anyone who bought a Pacific Digital drive expecting a rebate, STAY RIGHT ON TOP OF IT.

Finally got mine from May, issued by debtor in possession


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

AcaCandy said:


> Yep, got me one ordered
> 
> And 5 years! That is unheard of. My last Seagate had a 3 year warranty and I thought that was the cat's meow


Watch out for Chava!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Chava who?


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow. Almost a year since the last post in this thread 

Newegg.com has the Seagate Barracuda ST3320620AS 320GB (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 7200RPM w/ 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive for $95 w/ free shipping.

( Awesome price -- I snatched one up as soon as I saw it on another forum )


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

coderitr said:


> Wow. Almost a year since the last post in this thread


I wonder where we've been since September, 2005, coderitr? I was sure I had posted in here since then.  Maybe it's now called New Deal of Day now?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ditto what John said 

Awesome deal on the Seagate drive though 


Buy SEAGATE STOCK NEXT WEEK  Symbol STX


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

coderitr said:


> Wow. Almost a year since the last post in this thread
> 
> Newegg.com has the Seagate Barracuda ST3320620AS 320GB (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 7200RPM w/ 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive for $95 w/ free shipping.
> 
> ( Awesome price -- I snatched one up as soon as I saw it on another forum )


BTW, where is the linky linky?


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Oops. Sorry, folks. http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822148140


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks!


----------

